# UML Tool gesucht



## paedubucher (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo allerseits

Ich suche ein UML-Tool, das folgenden Ansprüchen gerecht wird:

- gratis
- komfortables erstellen von UML-Diagrammen (einfache und logische Bedienbarkeit)
- korrekte UML(2)-Diagramme, die auch wirklich dem Standard entsprechen
- kleines Tool, das einem nicht gerade erschlägt

Codeerstellung brauche ich nicht, den erstelle ich lieber von Hand.

Gruss, paedubucher


----------



## DP (29. Mai 2005)

wie oft noch?!


----------



## paedubucher (29. Mai 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie oft noch?!



Ich bin nur auf Threads gestossen, bei denen UML-Tools für Codeerstellung oder Reverse Engineering benutzt wurden. Ausserdem waren diese eigentlich nicht gratis.

Statt "rtfm-Aussagen" zu posten könntest du genau so gut gar nichts posten, diese helfen mir nämlich genau nichts weiter!  :bloed:


----------



## DP (29. Mai 2005)

paedubucher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> diese helfen mir nämlich genau nichts weiter!  :bloed:



wenn dir die die boardsuche schon nicht weiterhilft, dann evtl. hier mal versuchen


----------



## bygones (29. Mai 2005)

auch wenn ich DPs liebevolle und humoristische Art nicht zu schätzen weiß 

hat er doch Recht - es gab schon sehr oft ähnliche Fragen bzfgl UML für versch. Einsatzgebiete. Über die Forensuche und ein bisschen Geduld findest du schnell viele Threads mit hilfreichen Aussagen


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Mai 2005)

Ich benutze zum Programmieren neben Netbeans auch den Java Editor. Der kann auch UML, habs aber noch nie benutzt und kann daher wenig dazu sagen. Tipp: Ausprobieren.
Der Link findet sich in der JLiB.


----------



## realzork (17. Nov 2005)

falls der Java Editor von Gerhard Röhner  (Bildung-Hessen.de) gemeint sein sollte, ja der der erstellt UML-Diagramme aus quellcode und die UML stimmen auch! ist eine sehr einfache funktionsweise, aber sie funktioniert.


----------



## lin (17. Nov 2005)

und dann gibts natürlich noch  http://www.omondo.com/ als eclipse Plugin, aber das ist halt Reverse Engineering, kenne aber genau Funktionalität nicht :?


----------

